# Poorly Bred Puppy



## mwh02 (Jul 4, 2020)

I purchased a relatively poorly bred puppy from a breeder who somewhat deceived me into believing he had done everything necessary for good quality breeding. When I got there I found out the puppies had been kept outside their whole life and the mother was somewhat aggressive. I know this can lead to a few problems. As far as training I have gotten a professionals help and my puppy is already getting so much better with his behavior. I’m more worried about anything outside of his temperament I should look out for. I know poor breeding can lead to health issues and such so I’m just interested to know what I should look out for.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m curious why you went ahead with the purchase when you saw the living conditions of the dogs. What is somewhat aggressive? A mother dog with puppies might be a little protective around strangers. It doesn’t mean the puppies have inherited inappropriate aggression. German Shepherds are supposed to have some aggression. The best thing you can do is read as much as you can here about early exposure and socialization. Some those are good, some are not. Be consistent in your handling and expectations. Teach your dog self control. Establish a strong bond so your dog listens to you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aggression can be genetic, most likely nerve related when it's inappropriate aggression. I would continue training with a trainer and put the obedience on the dog while building a relationship. As far as health, even the best bred dog can have health issues and there is really no way to know what might spring up as the dog ages.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Get health insurance before there are any pre-existing conditions. If he develops some it will pay back big time. I speak from experience. Beside the genetic issues they are also prone to injuries due to their intensity levels, depending on their lines.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A puppy that has been raised in isolation from other dogs and people needs socialization. The best person I know for explaining what appropriate socialization is is this lady!





Puppy Socialization - what it really should be | Naughty Dogge - Monique Anstee


We have a new puppy class starting next Monday.... please spread the word. The things listed below are what the puppies will be learning! Socializing a Puppy: Right now I'm blessed to have Zoe, from Broken Promises Rescue. She is nine weeks, and I have had her for two. This time is within her...




naughtydogge.com





Her latest blog entry also offers very good training advice:



__ https://www.facebook.com/monique.anstee/posts/10157096407186246


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Another EXTREMELY important post, for a dog that's been raised in isolation!



> Dog Reactivity: Are We Creating It?
> 
> I think our North American Dog Culture has set us up for dog issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwh02 (Jul 4, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious why you went ahead with the purchase when you saw the living conditions of the dogs. What is somewhat aggressive? A mother dog with puppies might be a little protective around strangers. It doesn’t mean the puppies have inherited inappropriate aggression. German Shepherds are supposed to have some aggression. The best thing you can do is read as much as you can here about early exposure and socialization. Some those are good, some are not. Be consistent in your handling and expectations. Teach your dog self control. Establish a strong bond so your dog listens to you.


Well I went ahead with it because we had driven 3 hours and I was very excited to get a puppy. I didn’t have all the knowledge then that I do now and had I seen that with my current knowledge I probably would have gone back home. The mom came out a little ways to our car when we pulled up and was barking but backed off when the owner came out and was kind after that. My puppy has been very aggressive towards me and others and I’m working with a professional trainer to fix that right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dog barking when someone pulls in the driveway does not indicate aggression. It indicates a normal dog barking because someone is pulling into their driveway. What do you mean "aggression towards you"? How old is this puppy? You do know that German Shepherd puppies are well known to bite a LOT as puppies, right? That this is normal and is NOT aggression? They are known as land sharks. 

My guess from your reply to LuvS. is that you have a normal puppy, from a normal female, and you are applying an incorrect idea to the situation.

@Sunsilver -he didn't say the puppy was raised in isolation. He said they were raised outside. That in no way means they were shuttered in a hole and didn't have any exposure to the world. Many puppies are raised in kennels and outside without being isolated.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

mwh02 said:


> Well I went ahead with it because we had driven 3 hours and I was very excited to get a puppy. I didn’t have all the knowledge then that I do now and had I seen that with my current knowledge I probably would have gone back home. The mom came out a little ways to our car when we pulled up and was barking but backed off when the owner came out and was kind after that. My puppy has been very aggressive towards me and others and I’m working with a professional trainer to fix that right now.


As Jax said that is all completely normal behavior for an adult female and for a puppy. Actually, what the mother dog did is exactly what she should have done. You can relax. Search this site for landshark. That is also normal for GSD puppies.


----------



## mwh02 (Jul 4, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> A dog barking when someone pulls in the driveway does not indicate aggression. It indicates a normal dog barking because someone is pulling into their driveway. What do you mean "aggression towards you"? How old is this puppy? You do know that German Shepherd puppies are well known to bite a LOT as puppies, right? That this is normal and is NOT aggression? They are known as land sharks.
> 
> My guess from your reply to LuvS. is that you have a normal puppy, from a normal female, and you are applying an incorrect idea to the situation.
> 
> @Sunsilver -he didn't say the puppy was raised in isolation. He said they were raised outside. That in no way means they were shuttered in a hole and didn't have any exposure to the world. Many puppies are raised in kennels and outside without being isolated.


I’m well aware that they are land sharks it just seems that at times he is being a bit extreme with his snarling and lunging with an open mouth. Maybe I’m just too concerned about that. As u said no they were not raised in isolation just outside. He is 4 months old and my only concern is not him barking when a car pulls up but he barks at neighbors two yards down until he can’t bark anymore or I stop him. I just want to make sure I correctly train him which is why I hired a professional to help me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Your pup and his mom sound like normal dogs. Realize that everyone can call himself a trainer. Avoid harsh treatment. Keep us posted with any questions and updates. Enjoy your puppy


----------



## mwh02 (Jul 4, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Your pup and his mom sound like normal dogs. Realize that everyone can call himself a trainer. Avoid harsh treatment. Keep us posted with any questions and updates. Enjoy your puppy


Doing my absolute best to stay patient and be loving, he’s a great puppy. (Also yes I did a lot of research and talked to many people which led me to the professionals I chose, they are very well spoken of)


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Sounds like you actually got a good dog to be honest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyStella (Feb 8, 2020)

mwh02 said:


> I’m well aware that they are land sharks it just seems that at times he is being a bit extreme with his snarling and lunging with an open mouth. Maybe I’m just too concerned about that. As u said no they were not raised in isolation just outside. He is 4 months old and my only concern is not him barking when a car pulls up but he barks at neighbors two yards down until he can’t bark anymore or I stop him. I just want to make sure I correctly train him which is why I hired a professional to help me.


Mine did that as well. I have videos of her playing with her toys baring her teeth the entire time. Most of her bites are accidentally now or when I'm stupid and use my hands to play. She nips you if you hold her in a bear hug when she doesn't want it. She won't leave the other dogs alone as they go potty so she has to stay back sometimes. I actually didn't know they were called land sharks and couldn't figure out why I couldn't get her to stop biting. Older she got, the better it go on it's own. Also, she accidentally pinches you as she will have a toy she will chew on and press into you to get your attention. That's her accidental biting.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

mwh02 said:


> I purchased a relatively poorly bred puppy from a breeder who somewhat deceived me into believing he had done everything necessary for good quality breeding. When I got there I found out the puppies had been kept outside their whole life and the mother was somewhat aggressive. I know this can lead to a few problems. As far as training I have gotten a professionals help and my puppy is already getting so much better with his behavior. I’m more worried about anything outside of his temperament I should look out for. I know poor breeding can lead to health issues and such so I’m just interested to know what I should look out for.


I'm not sure pups living outside is anything to worry about. German Shepherds originated from dogs that worked outside all day long. : ) A good vet check goes a long way. I agree with the others on the behavior.


----------

